

Boys will be boys? What does that phrase actually mean? - shaneschnell
http://www.therustylife.com/2013/04/boys-will-be-boys/

======
lutusp
A quote: "I don’t believe guns are part of the kingdom of God."

Wow, all right, I think you need to read the history of Christianity and
religion in general. The majority of wars have either been directly about
religion or have had religion as a subtext.

As to "boys will be boys", the unspoken hope is that they will outgrow the
"boyish" behavior you comment on, but without losing their sense of wonder and
curiosity about the world.

Has it occurred to you that, every time someone says "boys will be boys,"
someone else says "Christians will be Christians"?

